# Tell me about hairless Chinese Crested dogs



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Auggie's face reminds me of a Chinese Crested dogs. His mother was a parti, and he has pink skin with black spots. I am interested in these funny looking little dogs. For anyone here that owns or knows them, what can you tell me about them?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I know a woman who breeds them and I was considering one before I got Finnegan. I spoke to my vet about them and he said that they had quite a few health issues. he advised that the further a dog was bred from the original dog DNA - ie to be hairless - the more issues it would have. I believe one of their biggest issues is dental problems. The cresteds that I met in person were lovely little dogs, if a bit timid. I'm no expert, this is just what I experienced and was told. 

I sort of had my heart set on a poodle, so after the conversation with the vet I went ahead and made my choice!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend has a hairless (still has a good amount of hair, but generally hairless) and he's pretty large for a CC.. also, he still has his puppy teeth, adult teeth never came in, and he's 2 years old.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love them and know some people that have them but they are actually a lot of work. their skin has to be conditioned and protected from the sun , a lot of them arent really hairless.. they have to be shaved to get rid of the scraggly hairs  The dental problems already mentioned.. I love to watch a nicely groomed one in the show ring looking like a little "pony" LOL!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, friends. Just a thought. I'll probably stick with poodles for my "next" dog, which is a ways off yet. Auggie is still very much a puppy, and a handful. A wonderful, warm, soft, cuddly, playful, smart, adorable handful! But look at her....
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chinese Crested Dog | Columbus, OH | Zoey (OH)

If I were "in the market" for one, I'd scoop her up!!!
Oh, and yes, I still torture myself with Petfinder weekly, if not daily. Hahaha....


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Wicked Grin....

Ever considered a poodle with Sebaceous Adenitis? 

There has been one at a rescue in California for sometime (rescuer's love her, she has a home for life if she's not adopted) who is almost totally hairless.....


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I OWN Chinese Crested, they are a wonderful toy breed although they are not always considered TOY, they can be much bigger then most of the toy breeds. They have a personality much like a Standard Poodle and maybe why you see many poodle people getting into the breed. Their inherited health issue are much less then a standard poodle, the main problem is eyes and skin. The problems with bite and teeth are to be expected because the gene that causes "hairless" also causes missing teeth, it is listed in the AKC standard that missing teeth are acceptable in the hairless variety. The skin issues can be hereditary but many more can be caused by enviorment and allergies. All of my hairless have beautiful skin and the amount of care it takes to keep it that way is minimal. Taking on any rescue dog is an admirable adventure, I just strongly advice you do a lot of research on the breed before you do so you are prepared for the journey.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Jacknic said:


> I OWN Chinese Crested, they are a wonderful toy breed although they are not always considered TOY, they can be much bigger then most of the toy breeds. They have a personality much like a Standard Poodle and maybe why you see many poodle people getting into the breed. Their inherited health issue are much less then a standard poodle, the main problem is eyes and skin. The problems with bite and teeth are to be expected because the gene that causes "hairless" also causes missing teeth, it is listed in the AKC standard that missing teeth are acceptable in the hairless variety. The skin issues can be hereditary but many more can be caused by enviorment and allergies. All of my hairless have beautiful skin and the amount of care it takes to keep it that way is minimal. Taking on any rescue dog is an admirable adventure, I just strongly advice you do a lot of research on the breed before you do so you are prepared for the journey.


Thank you for this information. I am not ready yet, as Auggie is only 8 months, and in the height of training/needing much attention! But, I've started to have a real affection for the Chinese Crested, (the hairless) and I am going to spend time learning about them. If I had the room/money/time, there are many breeds I would have! I have noticed that a good bit of Chinese Crested seem to end up in rescue, and I would love to rescue again. Being a mother of preschoolers, I don't have a problem caring for skin. LOL They would be older when I am ready to add another member to our pack.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend who has 5 rescued hairlesses, and they're all little snugglebugs. Interestingly enough, not all chinese cresteds are hairless. There's a 50% chance that they'll be powderpuffs, which have a double coat. The two varieties are born in the same litter. The pp don't have the dental problems either. Check out the "Chinese Crested Crush" forum. It's loaded with great info.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> I have a friend who has 5 rescued hairlesses, and they're all little snugglebugs. Interestingly enough, not all chinese cresteds are hairless. There's a 50% chance that they'll be powderpuffs, which have a double coat. The two varieties are born in the same litter. The pp don't have the dental problems either. Check out the "Chinese Crested Crush" forum. It's loaded with great info.


Thanks, flufflvr! I'm wondering about allergies; are the hairless type allergy friendly? I'm guessing the double coat would not be? I'm gonna go check around the forum!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldnt mind a crested,,,either variety. Love their dancing, prancing movements. They are sweet and snuggly and want to be with their people alot. BluePoodle on here has one named Gypsy Rose Lee for the stripper. She uses her in grooming shows.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

*Chinese Crested for Adoption*



partial2poodles said:


> I wouldnt mind a crested,,,either variety. Love their dancing, prancing movements. They are sweet and snuggly and want to be with their people alot. BluePoodle on here has one named Gypsy Rose Lee for the stripper. She uses her in grooming shows.


P2P, Did you see that girl on Petfinder? There is also a male that is 6 in Canton, Ohio. I'm fostering him on Save a Dog on Facebook. They both sound like great pets! I'll find you one to adopt, if you like!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I cant take any dogs right now. My daughter, son-in-law and 12 mo old baby along with their pack moved in with us and our pack.

Right now its horrible. They've been here a full week and the growling, grumbling and piss wars are making me edgy. She has 2 intact males and 1 intact female....2 chihuahuas and a boston terrier


----------

